# connecter une imprimante HP + scanner HP en USB sur livebox vers ibook ?



## AM28 (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

je voudrais raccorder une imprimante HP et un scanner HP tous deux en USB sur un hub USB lui même connecté sur la livebox vers mon ibook  

Alors est-ce faisable et si oui comment s'y prend-t-on ?  
(j'ai perdu toutes les notices de ses deux appareils et après une petite heure de bidouille juste l'imprimante sur la livebox rien ne marche...  )

merci !


----------



## AM28 (22 Octobre 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je voudrais raccorder une imprimante HP et un scanner HP tous deux en USB sur un hub USB lui même connecté sur la livebox vers mon ibook
> 
> ...



je me permet de relancer... personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2005)

ce n'est pas possible.
pour faire ça, il te faut un serveur d'impression USB, ou une borne airport qui ne supporte d'ailleurs que les imprimantes.


----------



## AM28 (22 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas possible.
> pour faire ça, il te faut un serveur d'impression USB, ou une borne airport qui ne supporte d'ailleurs que les imprimantes.



Et hors Airport point de salut donc ?  

Me voici résolu à brancher mon ibook pour chaque impression alors :mouais: 

Merci


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Et hors Airport point de salut donc ?
> 
> Me voici résolu à brancher mon ibook pour chaque impression alors :mouais:
> 
> Merci




oui, ou à investir dans une imprimante multifonction wi-fi


----------

